# Zielseite in Popupfenster öffnen



## jeroms (11. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
Bin hier hoffentlich richtig:
Ich habe eine Indexseite erstellt von der aus ich eine Zielseite im Popupfenster öffne.
hier mein Code:
<script>
(function () {
    window.open("http://www.test.de", "", "toolbar=yes,scrollbars=no,resizable=yes,top=50,left=30,width=980,height=600");
}())
</script>
das problem es öffnet sich die Zielseite im Popupfenster aber zusätzlich die leere Index-Seite. wie bitte kann ich das unterdrücken. Ich habe gehört mann muss per javascript in der Zielseite die Indexseite schliessen.
Wie bitte geht das, wie sieht der Code in der Zielseite aus?


----------



## krgewb (23. Feb 2017)

Nein. Du musst es schon in der Index-Seite machen. Dazu gibt es den Befehl:
window.close();
Bei mir geht es jedoch nicht.


----------



## Thallius (24. Feb 2017)

Wozu ein neues Fenster aufmachen wenn das alte nicht benötigt wird? Warum zeigst du die neue Seite nicht einfach in dem vorhandenen Fenster an?


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Ein Popup hat andere Eigenschaften als ein normales Browser-Tab. 
Wenn es im Browser-Tab geöffnet werden solll kannst du eine Weiterleitung machen. 

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
   <head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=http://www.test.de">
</head>
   <body>
   </body>
</html>
```
Die Weiterleitung geschieht nach 0 Millisekunden.


----------

